# Pike Island Pier



## Recondo37 (Jan 11, 2008)

Fished a couple hours this AM. 7 to 9. Tossing jigs nothing. Family from Geauga county, fishing since 10 PM last nite, caught 6..1 walleye, 5 sauger. Surprised there weren't more fishing.


----------



## Flatty01 (Aug 9, 2008)

Same results. Its still couple weeks off I think.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Next weekend could be a huge difference for you guys. I had 36-38° around steubenville yesterday. If it breaks over 40° by the weekend, there's going to be massive fish movement on the river.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Recondo37 (Jan 11, 2008)

So, that was you next to me Flatty....


----------



## barillms (Aug 28, 2013)

My buddy fished Pike Island last Tues when it was 65 degrees, from noon til 4pm... not a nibble. Temp is still 38 or so. I fished Stratton OH side dam Tues from 4pm til 7pm, and also drove up to Yellow Creek too. No luck for me either, throwing crank baits and jigs at different depths.

I agree, once we get some warm consecutive days and it crests 40 and even 42 degrees i bet things will change.


----------



## freakofnature13 (Jul 2, 2008)

any reports recently? long drive for me


----------



## CES (Nov 24, 2006)

Rode by Sunday afternoon no one fishing.

Chuck


----------

